# 2023 TeddyBear Log



## TeddyBear (Dec 23, 2022)

I’ll get back to contributing what *I* can; my own log. Limited in contribution as it may be.

Current Stats:
31, 5’10, 208lbs, probably 17-18%bf

Goals for 2023: build foundation, maintain routine, hypertrophy, dial in diet. Once foundation is built, seek and follow coach to go on stage and get last place (but show up).

12/23/22
Leg Day

Hack Squat Machine
10x90 in plates, 10x140, 10x180, 3x10x225

Leg Press:
10x180 in plates, 10x360, 10x450, 2x10x540

RDL Cable:
3x10x140

Glute Drive:
3x10x270

Hamstring Curls:
4x10x90

Quad Extensions:
4x10x80

Calve Raises:
5x10x110

Treadmill:
15 elevation, 3mph, 15 minutes

Food:
(😶😑) 1 banana, 1 plate of Mom’s eggplant parmigiana, water

Later today: protein and dinner is TBD

Gear:
200mg test a week


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 24, 2022)

I’m gonna have to strategize what my meals will look like, I have some BF%s to lose.

I also need to come to terms with where I’m at physique wise, given all the contributing factors. My age, gear use, diet, routine, schedule, discipline, genetics, starting point, etc. Be realistic about my goals, how tough it will be, how tough I’m willing to be, how long it will take.

Taking inventory. Trying to balance the pragmatism without falling into pessimism.

It’s time to get serious about getting into shape. I’m cruising, no additional sauce needed but consistency right now: organs prob appreciate the break.

Carve up that BF, I have a base, in here somewhere. I’ve added some size this year. 

If I carved off some BF and shaved down the fur, I probably would be on the route towards a physique competition. Long way to go, but I am steeling myself outloud to go for it.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 26, 2022)

I am following.  Go get it! 2023 is the year.


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 27, 2022)

Family, friends, food. It’s the holidays.

So while I’m not out at the gym, which has limited hours anyways, I’m instead beginning to make my plans. I’ve communicated my goals and the renewed emphasis on intentional strategic eating with my loved ones and a few friends. Largely the response has been “go for it!”

It’s not like they were surprised, unsupportive,  or already undermining my goals.

Christmas Eve was drinks out on the town with large late night dinner. Instead, I had some pasta with shrimp I prepared at home using simply oil, salt, pepper, red pepper and lemon.

Christmas was Italian food. Naturally I partook, but rather than three or four plates just had one large one.

Today, rather than leftovers or takeout, I am having some teriyaki chicken and rice.

I’ve also started practicing vacuums as those can help tighten up under breath and help with posing fairly immediately. As with the last time I tried practicing them: I suck. But also, as with last time, already within three days I am seeing a gradual improvement. Within a few weeks it should be improved with a steeper curve thereafter.

Soon, I’ll be back at it.


----------



## bullzelle (Dec 27, 2022)

Following. Props on starting the 2023 journal in 2022. Get themat extra work in 👍


----------



## Yano (Dec 27, 2022)

Fuck yeah Tedward , git you some !


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 29, 2022)

12/28/22
BW: 204

Shoulders Day
Little buddy wanted to workout, so it was a long chill workout session with them. Then I hit a little more intensity on my own after.

Seated Shoulder Press:
3x10x185

Incline Smith Press:
4x10x225

Shoulder Lateral Raises:
4x15x25

Cable Flies:
3x10x50 decline, 3x10x40 middle, 3x10x40 incline

Rope Front Delt Raises:
4x10x40

Barbell Shrugs:
3x15x225


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 30, 2022)

12/29/22
BW: 202

Leg Day
Standing Calve Raises:
5x15x180

RDL Barbell:
4x10x185 started to really feel towards end, never really done before

Glute Bridge Machine:
10x135, 10x225, 3x10x285

Hamstring Curls:
4x10x70

Quad Extensions:
4x10x80

Single Leg Press:
3x10x135

Hanging Leg Raises
3x10

Treadmill:
10mins (soles of feet were sore), 3mph, 15 elevation

Dry Sauna:
10 mins, Im a baby, the sauna is hard to breath in. Makes my nostrils burn bad.

Food so Far:
2 eggs, 2 bacon, 1 bagel

2 rice cakes, 1 banana, 2 spoonfuls of natural PB

4 scoops of whey

Dinner: 1.5 cups of rice, 1 lb beef, 3 cups steamed veggies


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 30, 2022)

Did you design the program yourself?


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 30, 2022)

Seeking Input:

1. Would I be better off hiring a coach now to jumpstart the year in the right direction, or after I’ve been better about managing my food and gotten leaner by myself?

2. If I do hire a coach, how much per month (I know longer term is often discounted) is usually reasonable? My ideal coach would be fairly accessible for questions, would critique nutrition, supplements, routines, and then as the time comes in about a year: help with competition prep.


----------



## PZT (Dec 30, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> Seeking Input:
> 
> 1. Would I be better off hiring a coach now to jumpstart the year in the right direction, or after I’ve been better about managing my food and gotten leaner by myself?
> 
> 2. If I do hire a coach, how much per month (I know longer term is often discounted) is usually reasonable? My ideal coach would be fairly accessible for questions, would critique nutrition, supplements, routines, and then as the time comes in about a year: help with competition prep.


Number 1 into Number 2, 16-20 weeks prior to competition date. Depending on financials.


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 30, 2022)

PZT said:


> Number 1 into Number 2, 16-20 weeks prior to competition date. Depending on financials.


I’m sorry, this doesn’t make sense to me.

Are you saying “don’t get a coach until 20 weeks out?” Or are you saying: don’t pay for a coach until it’s within in your budget?


----------



## Send0 (Dec 30, 2022)

Hire a coach to help keep yourself accountable to manage your food better, and get yourself leaner. You've admitted several times in the past in not strictly adhering to a diet.

Keep paying that coach from now until you are ready to step on stage.


----------



## bullzelle (Dec 30, 2022)

I am available to hire to text you to stop being a fat bitch, along with a good morning beautiful text, every day. I'm a lot cheaper then a coach too


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 30, 2022)

bullzelle said:


> I am available to hire to text you to stop being a fat bitch, along with a good morning beautiful text, every day. I'm a lot cheaper then a coach too


Bad post bro. Are you super angry and destined for a hospice in the next five years too? We already have someone filling that role here.

*than  🤓


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 30, 2022)

Made some arrangements, someone I trust as a coach. They know their stuff, look sick, and consistently act with class.

It doesn’t matter if it’s actually a good deal because it seems like one to me. Gonna take a few days to get a plan started but I’m feeling that mixture of anxiety and optimism.

I really do believe success or failure will 100% be on my end, not theirs, which is why I think I chose correctly.


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 31, 2022)

12/30/22
BW: 202

Back Day
Low Cable Row:
4x10x90

Reverse Cable Flies
3x10x40

Bent Over BB Rows:
5x10x185

Cable PullOvers:
5x10x120

Rope Facepulls:
3x10x50

Cable Pulldowns:
3x10x160

Treadmill:
15 minutes, 15 elevation, 2.5 mph

Then power went out at gym, fun actualky

Another 15 minutes, 15 elevation, 2.5 mph


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Dec 31, 2022)

That’s a lot of volume, are you taking it all to failure?


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 31, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> That’s a lot of volume, are you taking it all to failure?


The BB Rows and Pullovers were strenuous. The others, no.

I’m also enjoying myself, had a lot of time and energy. It’s an outlet and exercise; I’m aware today was likely just some calorie burning. On vacation with a lot of time on my hands the next two weeks. Savoring the empty gym before the 1st.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Dec 31, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> The BB Rows and Pullovers were strenuous. The others, no.
> 
> I’m also enjoying myself, had a lot of time and energy. It’s an outlet and exercise; I’m aware today was likely just some calorie burning. On vacation with a lot of time on my hands the next two weeks. Savoring the empty gym before the 1st.


I get the outlet part, if I’m trying to blow some steam with volume I do rest pause sets since they’re more effective than adding volume. Just a suggestion though


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 31, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I get the outlet part, if I’m trying to blow some steam with volume I do rest pause sets since they’re more effective than adding volume. Just a suggestion though


I signed up to start with a coach in January, so I’ll have more of that accountability too. But you’re right and a good reminder to keep up the intensity. You’ve gotten good results.


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 31, 2022)

13/31/22
BW: 202

Upper Body
Wow, my feet burn from 25 minutes on the treadmill. I might feel them later.

Tricep Extension with Cable, Single Arm
4x10x40

Bicep Cable Curl, single arm
4x10x40 these were tough and got me really pumped

Cable Flies Middle:
4x10x40 I felt these soooo much more than normal because I fatigued my biceps. The last few months I’ve finally been able to build the mind muscle connection to my pecs and squeezed them hard for these.
2x10x50 downward
2x10x30 upward

Chest Press Machine
3x10x160 good squeeze and eccentric control, enjoyed these

Assisted pullups
16 pull ups to failure
3x10x-25
3x10x-55

Treadmill;
25 minutes, 2.5 mph, 15 elevation


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 1, 2023)

1/1/23!!!!
BW: 203

Leg Day
Squats: 2x10x225 as warm up
Glute Bridges: 3x10x225 wide foot very slow, 3x10x225 narrow foot very slow MURDERED my tear-drop at quads

Smith Front Squat: 3x10x115 to failure
Leg Press Single: 3x10x135
Hamstring Curl Single; 4x10x69 tried to go slow, hard to control
Calve Raises: 3x10x210 stretching soles

Treadmill: 15mins, 3mph, 15 elevation soles hurting

I didn’t do New Years, but even then, I felt pretty dehydrated and had a headache by the end. I think I’ve been overdoing my shrugs and trap work,  it my neck has been tight during sleep.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 3, 2023)

Push Day
1/3/22
Push Day

Incline DB
10x35
3x8x70 last set difficult, tried to squeeze, explosive was slower

Cage Press
2x8x115
1x5x115 to failure
1x2x115 to failure

Cable Flies
3x12x100
Drop: 24x80
Drop; 15x60

Dips:
BWx9
BWx8
BWx8

Cable Y Raise
12x60
12x60
12x60
Drop; 9x50
Drop; 8x40

Tricep X Extensions
12x100
12x100
12x100
Drop: 25x80
Drop; 21x60

V Sit:
9 failure
7 failure
4 failure

Leg Raise
9 failure
9 failure
6 failure

Curl Ups
3 failure
0 failure
0 failure

Cardio:
20 mins, 15 elevation, 3mph, calories burned 238, average heart rate 131

Total Daily Steps: 9300/10k


----------



## CJ (Jan 4, 2023)

TeddyBear said:


> I signed up to start with a coach in January, so I’ll have more of that accountability too. But you’re right and a good reminder to keep up the intensity. You’ve gotten good results.


I like it!!! 

Follow his advice, don't listen to anyone else.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 4, 2023)

TeddyBear said:


> I also need to come to terms with where I’m at physique wise, given all the contributing factors. My age, gear use, diet, routine, schedule, discipline, genetics, starting point, etc. Be realistic about my goals, how tough it will be, how tough I’m willing to be, how long it will take.


This is awesome that you realize this and are putting it into perspective.

A lot of guys start something like this and in a month say to themselves that it’s not working fast enough.
I say it is working but a lot of us are blind to how much work we really have to do.(speaking g for myself)

So keep it up and good luck. 
I will be following.✌️🤘


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 4, 2023)

Pull Day
1/4/23

T Bar Row
1x10x115
1x10x160
2x10x185
2x10x210

Neutral Grip Pull downs
1x8x180
1x7x180
1x7x180
Drop; 1x6x140
Drop: 1x7x100

Iliac Lat Pull Down
1x8x70
1x8x100
3x8x135
Drop; 1x19x110
Drop; 1x17x90

EZ bar curl
4x12x70
Got interrupted after first set and redid the 3 together

Bicep Curl on Incline
12x25
11x25 form failure

Cardio:
20 mins, 250 calories, 3.4 speed, 15 elevation, 1.14 miles


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 5, 2023)

Leg Day
1/5/23
BW: 201

Cardio:
20 mins, 1.14 miles, 3.5 speed, 15 elevation, 283 calories, 138 average HR

Hack Squat
3x10x285
Drop: 1x10x225
Drop: 1x8x185

Leg Press
4x10x310

Leg Curl
1x10x50
1x10x70
2x10x80
1x8x80 failure
Drop: 1x6x60 failure
Drop: 1x4x40 failure

Leg Extension;
1x12x50
3x12x60
Drop: 1x11x40 failure
Drop: 1x5x30 failure

Standing Calve Raises
2x15x105 added stretch
2x15X90 added flex, excruciating


----------



## Yano (Jan 5, 2023)

TeddyBear said:


> Leg Day
> 1/5/23
> BW: 201
> 
> ...


Nice work man , I like doin high rep calf raises when I do add them in as well , I figure you use your legs all day for everything so doin sets of 15 or 20  cant be a bad thing. I use the SSB so i can stack on some mad weight  and just put my hands on the uprights  to the squat rack and go for it.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 6, 2023)

Yano said:


> Nice work man , I like doin high rep calf raises when I do add them in as well , I figure you use your legs all day for everything so doin sets of 15 or 20  cant be a bad thing. I use the SSB so i can stack on some mad weight  and just put my hands on the uprights  to the squat rack and go for it.


Good idea, my gym is a nice commercial gym but isn’t a specialty gym. The Leg Press was supposed to be first, but YEESH, in January it took forever for it to be available.


----------



## CJ (Jan 6, 2023)

TeddyBear said:


> Good idea, my gym is a nice commercial gym but isn’t a specialty gym. The Leg Press was supposed to be first, but YEESH, in January it took forever for it to be available.


OMG, I'm having trouble finding a parking space at my gym, let alone the equipment I want in the order I want.

It's like I'm walking down the gym, and just stopping at the first piece of open equipment.  🤣

Remember though.... We have The Resolutioners to thank for paying for any new equipment or repairs. 😆


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 6, 2023)

CJ said:


> OMG, I'm having trouble finding a parking space at my gym, let alone the equipment I want in the order I want.
> 
> It's like I'm walking down the gym, and just stopping at the first piece of open equipment.  🤣
> 
> Remember though.... We have The Resolutioners to thank for paying for any new equipment or repairs. 😆


I bought my own handles for the cables, it’s an upgrade AND always available. As long as I don’t forget them.

I’m an impatient psycho who wishes it could all be done faster. This process has me much more motivated to stick to my low dose cruise, I put it even lower this week. I’m behaving with my diet too.

So far, yeah, I know. We haven’t even been two weeks really yet and this is gonna get HARD down the line.

But I’m really excited and optimistic, a thing a real true shred I’ll really appreciate and feel confident in. I think I can pull off this initial stage really well.

Step 1: cut down
Step 2: rebuild lean
Step 3: prep

But I think, fingers crossed, I’ll look real good come end of Step 1 even


----------



## CJ (Jan 6, 2023)

TeddyBear said:


> I bought my own handles for the cables, it’s an upgrade AND always available. As long as I don’t forget them.
> 
> I’m an impatient psycho who wishes it could all be done faster. This process has me much more motivated to stick to my low dose cruise, I put it even lower this week. I’m behaving with my diet too.
> 
> ...


You got this, just be consistent.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 6, 2023)

Upper Body Day
1/6/23
BW: 199

Anterior Delt DB Press
Honestly, I don’t think I did these right. Felt like an incline Press, but I tried to use delts more than chest. Which is how I used to press, before I built my mind-muscle connection to my pecs (which is when they then grew this last year).
3x10x70s

Slight Decline DB Press
3x10x70 last rep of last set was to failure

Pec Deck with Drop
3x15x100
1x19x85
1x20x70

Parallel Rows
1x10x135
1x10x185 tough
2x8x185 very tough

Low Cable Row
1x12x100
1x12x130
3x12x145
Drop: 1x19x115
Drop: 1x19x100

Wide Pull Ups
2x8
1x3 and 1x3

Preacher Curls
1x12x37.5
1x10x37.5


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 7, 2023)

Lower Day
1/7/23

BW: 200
Head cold and tired, last day of workout week, caffeinated

Cardio: 20 mins. 3.4 mph, 15 elevation, 135 average HR

DB stiff leg deadlifts;
3x10x75 don’t think I was really using hamstrings on this, feeling lightheaded too

Lower back Extensions;
1x35 failure
1x25 failure, oof, dizzy
1x21 failure

Abductor and Adductor Superset:
3x12x60? All the numbers past the first block at 30 are gone. 1st is 30, I did 3rd, 5th is 49.5kg/110… so maybe 70?

Abductor: very tight and difficult
Adductor: much easier

My gluteus medius is much larger than rest of glutes

Quad Extensions
3x12x80
Drop; 1x7x70
Drop: 1x14x60

Calve Raises Seated:
2x15x145
2x15x145 (lol, counting out loud to stick to 30-second final rep)

Probably overdue, but popped some aromasin, caber, and Nolva. Numbers were a little elevated. Held off 3 days on my twice-weekly 100mg test-e pin until I understood my numbers. I see it’s where I am aiming, so I’ll resume with the 100 on Wednesdays and Sundays respectively.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 7, 2023)

TeddyBear said:


> Lower Day
> 1/7/23
> 
> BW: 200
> ...


Why caber? You shouldn’t use that unless you absolutely need to.


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 7, 2023)

TeddyBear said:


> Lower Day
> 1/7/23
> 
> BW: 200
> ...



Are you running a 19 nor? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 7, 2023)

IronSoul said:


> Are you running a 19 nor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did. Tren.

My prolactin gets high and I can tell because then I really can’t cum for days.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 7, 2023)

TeddyBear said:


> I did. Tren.
> 
> My prolactin gets high and I can tell because then I really can’t cum for days.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 8, 2023)

TeddyBear said:


> I did. Tren.
> 
> My prolactin gets high and I can tell because then I really can’t cum for days.


No bloodwork though

Have you googled the harsh effects of cabergoline? 

Just take P5P B6 and it’ll take care of your perceived prolactin issue. 

You’re being irresponsible. There’s no reason you’re prolactin would be high right now.


----------



## Yano (Jan 8, 2023)

TeddyBear said:


> I did. Tren.
> 
> My prolactin gets high and I can tell because then I really can’t cum for days.


Caber should never be a preventitive or a just in case thing. BBBG aint blowing smoke up  your skirt to sound scary , using that shit too much can cause all kinds of heart problems.


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 8, 2023)

TeddyBear said:


> I did. Tren.
> 
> My prolactin gets high and I can tell because then I really can’t cum for days.



Completely get the caber then. Has it helped?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Jan 8, 2023)

TeddyBear said:


> I did. Tren.
> 
> My prolactin gets high and I can tell because then I really can’t cum for days.


I'm just gonna put this out there.

If you can't cum for days ... have ya tried banging ohhh I dont know   ,, a woman ? I'm not a Dr but it sure works for me , and damn near every time !!

😎  😊 I had to ...


----------



## TeddyBear (Tuesday at 3:53 PM)

Sunday, Monday, and Today (Tuesday)

I’ve had a really severe cold. Coughing, tightness feeling in head, sleepy, congested.

It sucks.

Still went to work yesterday, here today, though probably not the wisest and I’m sweaty and I suspect that means I have a fever. But I don’t want to take the first Tuesday back, off for a sick day.

Training has been zero, cardio zero. Just sleeping.


----------



## Yano (Tuesday at 4:11 PM)




----------



## TeddyBear (Thursday at 1:13 AM)

1/11/23
Push Day
BW: 200 (had very salty food yesterday too)
*Edit: I haven’t used my scale in a few days, I’m wrong. I’m actually 197 right now.*

Been sick last three days, like narcoleptic level sick where all I did was sleep and nurse a congested sinus, ears, and throat.

Still have a nagging dry cough, but feeling back to 90%. I didn’t overindulge the last three days, but it was needed rest and beggars can’t be choosers for food when you’re largely asleep and couldn’t even muster the attention span for video games.

Incline DB Press
3x8x75 decent, prob could have done 80s if breathing was more even

Cage Press
1x8x115 easy
1x6x125 failure
1x6x115 failure

Dips
3x10

Cable Flies
2x12x120
1x9x120 failure
Drop: 1x7x100
Drop; 1x12x80

Y Raises:
Idk if it was 30x2 sides for 60 or 60 each side. First set of 40 each side felt light.
1x12x40s
Yeah, it’s 60s per side.
1x12x60s
2x12x70s
1x12x70s
Drop: 1x7x60s
Drop: 1x6x50s

Cross Body Tricep Extension
3x12x100
Drop; 1x12x80
Drop; 1x12x60

Abs to failure:
Lying Leg Raise: 15, 14, 14
Crunch: 9, 4, 3
V Sit: 4, 3, 3

Cardio:
20 mins, 15 elevation, 3.4 avg speed, 286 calories, 140 HR

Other Notes:
1.  Few students asked “oh, you’re skinny now” after not seeing me the last three weeks.
2. Gym bro I’ve never talked to let me know he was finished with the cables. “You’ve been waiting for these, wanted to say you’re killing it, you’ve gotten bigger and you’ve been on that grind. Keep it up.” Which was really cool to hear.


----------



## TeddyBear (Friday at 2:12 AM)

Pull Day 
1/12/23
BW: 197

Ez Bar Curl
1x12x80
1x11x80
1x8x80
1x7x70

Neutral Pull Down
2x8x190
1x7x190
Drop; 1x7x175
Drop; 1x6x160

Iliac Pulldown
2x8x135
1x8x135
Drop: 1x8x110
Drop: 1x8x90

T Bar Rows Wide
1x8x210
2x8x210 a LOT of leg wobbles

DB Incline Curls
3x12x25

Cardio:
Treadmills HR sensor and timer were buggy and kept resetting.
20 mins, 3.6 speed, 15 elevation, cardio is definitely getting easier for sure

BF commented; “your hairline looks thicker, looks like your hair is fuller”. He doesn’t understand blasting and cruising, so that’s not even a placebo comment.


----------



## TeddyBear (Friday at 2:22 AM)

Other goal, I’m supposed to aim for 10k steps daily, turns out, work days are marginally easier. With just my work and gym cardio I have been getting about 9000-9500 steps each day by bedtime. That’s not bad; given it’s been exceptionally rainy here so very few of those steps are outdoors and I do enjoy outdoor walks usually.

I know it’s still VERY VERY early, but I’m still excited for where this will take me. It’s only been a month of better eating and two weeks of more intentional cardio each day and my clothes fit much better. My “bulk” pants flat out aren’t wearable anymore.


----------



## TeddyBear (Yesterday at 12:36 AM)

Leg Day
1/13/23
BW: 196

Cardio:
20 mins, 3.5 speed, 15 elevation, 

Calve Raises
2x15x90 with stretch
2x15x90 with extension

Leg Press
1x10x315
1x10x405
Had to find the right working set
1x10x495
1x9x495
1x8x495
1x7x495

Hack Squat
1x7x255 bad form with lockouts
1x10x235 better form, hard to maintain momentum
1x10x235 struggle is going to depth without locking out
1x10x235
Drop: 1x7x185
Drop: 1x10x135

Hack Squat
3x10x285
Drop: 1x10x225
Drop: 1x8x185

Leg Press
4x10x310

Leg Curl
3x10x80
Drop; 1x10x60
Drop: 1x10x40

Leg Extension
3x12x80
Drop; 1x11x60
Drop: 1x12x50

Could be the leg day, could be the Friday, could be I still have a cold, could be my on going deficit. But it was tougher today.


----------



## TeddyBear (Yesterday at 11:31 PM)

1/14/23
BW: 196

Active Resr

I didn’t feel 100%: clearing mucus in my windpipe, and plans changed, I made it quicker.

Treadmill:
15 elevation, 3.7 speed, 25 minutes
My heart rate is improving, so hitting my target means I need to move quicker.

Abs:
Leg raises; 20, 18, 15
V sits: 10, 10, 10
Crunches: 10, 8, 5

Lower Back Extensions;
30, 20, 20


----------

